# Which one is paint code??



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello. I am totally loss and in need of your help to tell me which of the codes on the attached photo of the sticker in the wheel well of my 2016 cruze premier 1.4L is the paint code. It was in an accident and needs engine bay and entire outer body painted. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Fuhnominon said:


> Hello. I am totally loss and in need of your help to tell me which of the codes on the attached photo of the sticker in the wheel well of my 2016 cruze premier 1.4L is the paint code. It was in an accident and needs engine bay and entire outer body painted. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


Is it a dark blue?

The code H2X from the RPO sticker is apparently the color code, altho it doesn't follow the format I'm used to seeing (with more characters). Notice that the H2X appears both in the middle section with all the other 3-letter codes and again down below after BC/CC .









Chevrolet Cruze Touch Up Paint & Paint Color Codes | TouchUpDirect


Keep your car looking showroom new with Chevrolet Cruze touch up paint. We offer pens, brushes, aerosol and combo packs so you have all the tools to do the job right.




touchupdirect.com









2016 Chevrolet Cruze Colors of Touch Up Paint


Touch Up Paint for your 2016 Chevrolet Cruze




www.automotivetouchup.com





"Berlin Blue Metallic" is what I get from the two different paint websites listed above. Alongside that color, both sites also list 122V and WA122V, neither of which appears on the RPO sticker.

According to the magic decoder ring websites, 122V or WA122V is supposed to appear somewhere on the sticker. That said, I seem to recall running my own stickers a while back and finding that my 2012 didn't quite follow the formats I was expecting either, but my 2013 did. Go figure.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure you have Berlin blue metallic, code H2X. You can play around on the two sites I linked and see they both come up with that, which should be reassuring that is the correct color callout.

HTH.
Doug

[Edit]Some days, I shouldn't post 
GXH is the Berlin blue callout, not H2X. It's in your sticker (as is H2X). Somewhere I got a hit on the H2X, but danged if I can find it now.

But both websites I linked have GXH = Berlin blue metallic. 

Some days, I have too many windows open on my desktop  Doug.

.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Is it a dark blue?
> 
> The code H2X from the RPO sticker is apparently the color code, altho it doesn't follow the format I'm used to seeing (with more characters). Notice that the H2X appears both in the middle section with all the other 3-letter codes and again down below after BC/CC .
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I will get on it with the info and resources you supplied.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Is it a dark blue?
> 
> The code H2X from the RPO sticker is apparently the color code, altho it doesn't follow the format I'm used to seeing (with more characters). Notice that the H2X appears both in the middle section with all the other 3-letter codes and again down below after BC/CC .
> 
> ...


Yes it's a dark blue. I will attach a stock photo of the cruze colour.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Fuhnominon said:


> Yes it's a dark blue. I will attach a stock photo of the cruze colour.
> View attachment 283483


Here's what I culled for GXH. It looks like it's a match.










Doug

.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Here's what I culled for GXH. It looks like it's a match.
> 
> View attachment 283484
> 
> ...


Perfect...Thanks so much. You have been exceptional. I'll link the paint store here and go from there


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

All I could find for H2X was reference to the interior colors. I would go through www.my.chevrolet.com to verify.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> All I could find for H2X was reference to the interior colors. I would go through www.my.chevrolet.com to verify.


That was my mistake. The correct exterior color code was GXH. I corrected the post with an addendum. Maybe I should have edited it more thoroughly. Sorry about that.

Doug

.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> That was my mistake. The correct exterior color code was GXH. I corrected the post with an addendum. Maybe I should have edited it more thoroughly. Sorry about that.
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


Ahhhh no worries Doug. Your help has been priceless. Thanks again.


----------

